# Do the ProbateGeek



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Terry has been such a great resource for me. I really appreciate his input. Also, I love the idea of his avatar. I encourage people to change their avatars to something similar to ProbateGeek's for a week or two. Here is mine...

Cheers Terry.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunt - few on this forum have the wardrobe that you and I enjoy, you with your plaid and me with my sweater vests. 
Nice try, though I doubt it will catch on.

Now go smoke 4 bowls of 1792 Flake!

:tongue1:

_He who says he hates every kind of flattery, and says it in earnest, certainly does not yet know every kind of flattery. _
_____Georg C. Lichtenberg_


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ill be doing my terry shot later today in a plaid shirt with sweater vest! told you i wa becoming a codger!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

There we go image is up as the avatar I am doing the probate geek


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Wear a button up dress shirt? NEVER! It's against all the rules of retirement. RG for a great suggestion though! :wink:


Okay, I'll play along. ound:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hunt - few on this forum have the wardrobe that you and I enjoy, you with your plaid and me with my sweater vests.
> Nice try, though I doubt it will catch on.


Famous last words....


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hunt - few on this forum have the wardrobe that you and I enjoy, you with your plaid and me with my sweater vests.
> Nice try, though I doubt it will catch on.
> 
> Now go smoke 4 bowls of 1792 Flake!
> ...


Ha! Yes! How could I have left out 1792 in my original post. I am enjoying a bowl of 1792 as I type. Yet another excellent suggestion. Cheers. :dance:

Happy Holidays


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> There we go image is up as the avatar I am doing the probate geek


Ha, more like "overdoing" it there, Dave. Nice work, but don't hurt yourself!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome. Photo was taken at work today but I don't have my laptop, so I won't be able to edit & add to my account until later.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Success!

Also, I think it's just lovely that my cellphone makes it look like I'm wearing lipstick.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sheez, Andrew - what is that? Some kind of new "Lemon Cob"?

Lipstick or not, that shade really compliments your lovely skin tone.

:tongue:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha, more like "overdoing" it there, Dave. Nice work, but don't hurt yourself!


Pipe too big for ya???


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

No sweater vest and dress shirt for me, but how about a Hendly and a shooting vest?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> No sweater vest and dress shirt for me, but how about a Hendly and a shooting vest?


Mark, with that stache, you're good to go! :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

i tried and the camera broke :dunno: but that Terry is one classy looking guy isn't he! :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> i tried and the camera broke :dunno: but that Terry is one classy looking guy isn't he! :tu


Who knows nobody will get near him he just smoked 1792,,,,,,,,


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> i tried and the camera broke :dunno: but that Terry is one classy looking guy isn't he! :tu


Hey, Shawn. As much as I am reveling in pipe-tobacco goodness these days, I sure miss the ol' cigar-bomb era - you were a huge part of that. So, until I make it out to Florida (it could happen...!) let me just say Merry Christmas, my friend!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

At least he doesn't have a snuff avatar LOL


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> At least he doesn't have a snuff avatar LOL


Not yet, but . . .










. . . this might make a good one. :tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Like this?



:lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> Like this?
> 
> :lol:


Aaron, just add a tiny little sweater vest, and you're good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Aaron, just add a tiny little sweater vest, and you're good!


Aw man, my photoshop skills aren't that good...

er...

I mean, I can't find a sweater vest small enough to fit me, meow :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome Aaron!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Like this?
> 
> :lol:


kitteh with a pipe; love it.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

double post


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I might just have to keep it long term


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had some trouble getting to the living room laptop. Some local festival -- I think they call it Christmas or something.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in! No stuffy sweater vests for me, but I have a flowery Tommy Bahama which should work!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'm in! No stuffy sweater vests for me, but I have a flowery Tommy Bahama which should work!


Oooh. . . nice Van ****, Dan. Even better pipe! :tongue:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Here is my take on the ProbateGeek


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Shemp, didn't we see you on last night's episode of "Whisker Wars"?

:tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Now we're going to have to do another thread, "Everyone do the Shemp"

:lol:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

DanR said:


> I'm in! No stuffy sweater vests for me, but I have a flowery Tommy Bahama which should work!


Dan I love the Tommy Bahama! That's what a majority of my wardrobe is made up of! I'm probably the youngest person to wear it on a regular basis.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Updated my Avatar but forgot to post here! lol I can't wear fancy sweaters or sweater vests or other stuff like that. Uncle Sam rather limits what I can wear! lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is as close as I could get...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> Updated my Avatar but forgot to post here! lol I can't wear fancy sweaters or sweater vests or other stuff like that. Uncle Sam rather limits what I can wear! lol


They used to issue us a rather decent British-style military sweater. Wish I still had one of those...

Likewise updated mine without thread post for posterity. Not posterior. Hah! Just realized that I needed to shave that day - vacation rules.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you guys seeing my pic? Because I can't see it.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> Are you guys seeing my pic? Because I can't see it.


Unfortunately ,we can.:frown:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Unfortunately ,we can.:frown:


Everybody's a critic! lol


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This is as close as I could get...


Come on, Derek - you can do better than that. Where's your Peterson? I'm thinking you're a man that could use a little 1792 Flake.

:tongue:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Unfortunately ,we can.:frown:


Look who's talking.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally got around to this. No sweater, flowery shirt or plaids for me. Just my OSU fleece jacket and black t-shirt


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, Derek - you can do better than that. Where's your Peterson? I'm thinking you're a man that could use a little 1792 Flake.
> 
> :tongue:


I dont have a Peterson! But I did enjoy a bowl of 1792 not too long ago. ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm late to the party, as usual, but in my defense I had to grow a beard and find a tie for the occasion.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the party, John - I recognize that pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pics! My old friend looks great. Hope you are enjoying her.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a little late on this too, but to make up for it my picture was taken while clenching my 1792 pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> I'm a little late on this too, but to make up for it my picture was taken while clenching my 1792 pipe.


That's a might fine looking avi, Josh. Great color combo, if I may say so. Not that it matters to us he-men, but ya know...

And honorable mention for using the actual 1792 pipe, which makes it all so special.
:thumb:


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha! Back from a little holiday break, and I am glad to see the thread at the top of the page. You guys rock. And I think Terry needs to start a sweater line of his own. Cheers to you all and happy new year.

acquiescently, 
Salty


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Brian asked for it, so here it is!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> That's a might fine looking avi, Josh. Great color combo, if I may say so. Not that it matters to us he-men, but ya know...
> 
> And honorable mention for using the actual 1792 pipe, which makes it all so special.
> :thumb:


Thank you, sir! It is nice to look respectable occasionally...  That pipe will forever be my 1792 pipe, from now on. 



sweater88 said:


> Brian asked for it, so here it is!


Whoa! I think I have a slight case of beard envy... That reminds me of when Peter Griffin grew a beard and a bird built a best in it. :lol:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Brian asked for it, so here it is!


Nice, Joe - that beard beats John's, and his is fake! mg:

If this were a contest, you'd have it hands down.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice, Joe - that beard beats John's, and his is fake! mg:
> 
> If this were a contest, you'd have it hands down.


thanks but have you seen ouirknotamuzd's beard??? in fact, a comment I made to him about a beard growing contest is the inspiration for my current grizzliness....he said my contest was sexist


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


>


That's the one! :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Brian asked for it, so here it is!


So...where's the sweater? :dunno: :doh: Ah! YOU'RE the sweater! :tu

I'm still arranging with the photography studio to redo mine. Hard getting an appointment during the holidays...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So...where's the sweater? :dunno: :doh: Ah! YOU'RE the sweater! :tu
> 
> I'm still arranging with the photography studio to redo mine. Hard getting an appointment during the holidays...


Ohh......the noun form. I thought it was an adjective. That Mr. Swanson is one heavy sweater....

Now we know that both are feasible.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well here's my entry but as you can see from the picture you can understand why I choose to have the avatar!! :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well here's my entry but as you can see from the picture you can understand why I choose to have the avatar!! :lol:


Color me disappointed; I had hoped that the Hall of Doom/LoB logo was tattooed on your face.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I left out the tie, but can assure you that I have many, and vests for that matter. Just got a new briar today (along with several MM's.)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> That's the one! :lol:


I apologize gentlemen, apparently that post was either inappropriate or offensive as it has garnered negative RG from a moderator. I will strive to be less of a trouble maker from now on.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't worry bro, i was not offended at all, and the comment was made my beard! hell, i posted the FG vid after your initial comment. Good natured ribbing in my book :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Don't worry bro, i was not offended at all, and the comment was made my beard! hell, i posted the FG vid after your initial comment. Good natured ribbing in my book :thumb:


Oh, the negative RG didn't have anything to do with what you posted, Joe... :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well here's my entry but as you can see from the picture you can understand why I choose to have the avatar!! :lol:


At least you have the beard!

Nice pipe btw - what is it?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yaknow..I feel kinda goofy....all I saw was a bunch of you knuckleheads with this avatar and I didn't even know about this thread...oh well, I've already been told that my poetry sucks, so I guess I can officially "Do the ProbateGeek"..










I know you can't see what I'm wearing under my magnificent facial hair, but, in the spirit of this homage to Terry, I donned my bespoke Saville Row double-breasted pinstripe with a paisley tie...

Pinhead Jr.: "bullshit, Dude..you were wearin' a t-shirt that read "Beer, it's not just for breakfast, anymore"

anywho, guess I have to fire up some 1792 and make the Terry experience complete...maybe my poetry can get even worse, now:biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> "*1792*, it's not just for breakfast, anymore"


Just a small editorial change, doing the ProbateGeek in spirit.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...oh well, I've already been told that my poetry sucks, so I guess I can officially "Do the ProbateGeek"...
> ...maybe my poetry can get even worse, now:biglaugh:


No, sir. You can't just come in here and _SAY _your poetry is bad, you've got to show us. Like so:

_There once was a piper named Pete,
with a beard clear down to his feet.
His cigars bombs? Quite famous,
so he would never dare blame us
for calling him nothing but "Sweet"._​
THAT is how one does bad poetry. So put your money where your mouth is, my friend - if you can find it under that magnificent mop you're sporting (just follow the stem up). :biggrin:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> No, sir. You can't just come in here and _SAY _your poetry is bad, you've got to show us. Like so:
> 
> _There once was a piper named Pete,
> with a beard clear down to his feet.
> ...


What is a poetry slam for pipe smokers called? Perf? Perfect...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> No, sir. You can't just come in here and _SAY _your poetry is bad, you've got to show us. Like so:
> 
> _There once was a piper named Pete,
> with a beard clear down to his feet.
> ...


hmmmmmmmmm...

There once was a piper named Terry,
who's noggin is not very hairy,
he once bid "adieu",
to his beloved '92
and his chums thought that notion quite scary.

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I gotta admit...that was pretty bad"

Me: "thanks, little dude..I did my worst"


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Let's all welcome Pete into the *Puff Pitiful Poet's Society*! :yo: (PPPS for short)
Though with the frightful reference to the 1792, he's obviously a fantasy writer at heart.

p


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Once upon a pipe full dreary, pondering smoke both weak and weary,
Bored with many a quaint and curious cellared jar of kake ,
While he nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of someone gently rapping, rapping at his chamber door.
" 'Tis the UPS man!" he shouted , "Bringing me my flake galore!;
1792 forevermore!"


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Once upon a pipe full dreary, pondering smoke both weak and weary,
> Bored with many a quaint and curious cellared jar of kake ,
> While he nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
> As of someone gently rapping, rapping at his chamber door.
> ...


EXCELLENT ending, Jim. As for the rest, it sounds vaguely familiar. . .


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

Here I smoke, broken hearted,
Tried to light, but was thwarted.
Biting wind and aching chest,
Take a puff but dump the rest.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

All you Squares need to feel the Beat...

_Latakia I've tried you all and now I'm nothing.
Latakia nine dollars and twenty-seven cents for a tin.
I can't light my own pipe.
Latakia when will we taste you again from Syria?
Go light yourself with your wooden matches
I don't feel good I smoked too much Royal Yacht.
I won't light my pipe till I'm in my right mind.
Latakia when will you be angelic?
When will you shed yourself of Orientals?
When will you look at yourself through the smoke?
When will you be worthy of your million Sobranie-knockoffs?
Latakia why are your blends full of VAs?
Latakia when will you taste less of burned oak?
I'm sick of your insane demands.
When can I go into the supermarket and buy Bengal Slices with my good looks?
Latakia after all it is you and I who are perfect not the next world.
Your Turkishness is too much for me.
You made me want to be a blender.
There must be some other way to settle this argument._

It would have gone on longer but I became bored. Also, I'm really sorry Allen - you deserve better.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I haven't smoked a pipe since my days of waccy tobaccy decades ago- but at least I know what the heck is going on around here now.. and I have a new perspective / respect for whom I may be dealing with! :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Latakia

(drum fill)

La....ta....ki....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

(drum fill)

(lights pipe)

(drops mike on stage - feedback!)

(walks off stage)


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Once upon a pipe full dreary, pondering smoke both weak and weary,
> Bored with many a quaint and curious cellared jar of kake ,
> While he nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
> As of someone gently rapping, rapping at his chamber door.
> ...


As a Poe fan I am both offended and delighted by this! lol 
Nobody should parody Poe...but if you do...do it right! RG for you for doing it right! lmao


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

smokin surfer said:


> I haven't smoked a pipe since my days of waccy tobaccy decades ago- but at least I know what the heck is going on around here now.. and I have a new perspective / respect for whom I may be dealing with! :lol:


Respect? Not on this thread, my friend...

On the bright side, you are probably the ONLY one who knows what the heck is going on around here now... :yo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> As a Poe fan I am both offended and delighted by this! lol
> Nobody should parody Poe...but if you do...do it right! RG for you for doing it right! lmao


Thanks, Chris. I think Terry has led us into a whole nother poetic realm!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Chris. I think Terry has led us into a whole nother poetic realm!


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAA....."Poetic realm!" He was waxing *Poe*tic!

Could be worse of course. It could have been The Hop Frog Morton, 
or a trip to The Island of the FVF,
or The Pit and the Pembroke, 
or The Masque of the Red Rap,
or The Beat of the Tell Tale Hearth and Home,
or....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

All kidding aside, thanks for all the Poe references. The Raven is arguably his best, but Annabel Lee has always been and will always be my favorite of his - one of the most hauntingly beautiful poems ever written. I still don't know how Poe did it. 

Betcha he smoked a pipe... :biggrin:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Betcha he smoked a pipe... :biggrin:


Betcha he smoked something a bit stronger than 1792 in it ound:


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Latakia
> 
> (drum fill)
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll do the ProbateGeek as soon as I grow a beard to cover up my loose turkey neck skin. I'm so vain.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I'm so late to this game... I know I'm new here, but Terry, you've already lent a lot of wisdom to my journey here!

My cob... and a Henley. Best I could do!










Cheers,

Joe


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

That works here, Joe. What sort of cob is that? Doesn't look much like the spools I'm used to seeing... could that be a MM Patriot? If so, could be the first one I've seen on here.

Isn't there some kind of cob-award for that?


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

It IS a patriot! I've had it sitting in a drawer for about 15 years... It's aged. :mmph:

It's a good smoker! Better than the one briar I own...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a fan of the patriot.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> It IS a patriot! I've had it sitting in a drawer for about 15 years... It's aged. :mmph:
> 
> It's a good smoker! Better than the one briar I own...


That's a lot squatter than my Patriot, mine being a solid half inch taller than yours appears to be. I like the looks of yours better, actually.

Really, I'm workin' on my mug shot, but my primary talent in life is procrastination.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

freestoke said:


> That's a lot squatter than my Patriot, mine being a solid half inch taller than yours appears to be. I like the looks of yours better, actually.


Hmmm... I wonder if they changed the design at some point? It's a nice pipe; fits well in the hand.

Joe


----------

